
Conditional Python Coverage - sobolevn
https://sobolevn.me/2020/02/conditional-coverage
======
eesmith
I use the normal 'coverage' tool for the different environments then combine
the results for total coverage. See
[https://coverage.readthedocs.io/en/coverage-5.0.3/cmd.html#c...](https://coverage.readthedocs.io/en/coverage-5.0.3/cmd.html#cmd-
combining) .

